# gonal f pen/vial???



## mrs skinny (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi i was wondering if you could help me, i work in a pharmacy myself but we dont order ivf drugs in very often but because i am having icsi now in january i have a private script and all it says is gonal f 225iu per day for 12 days it does not mention vials or pens so before i order it because of the price would it be ok to use the gonal f 900iu pen and get 4 doses out of one pen  I was going to phone the clinic in the new year when they re-open but if you could give me your advice i would be very grateful.

thanks
ceri xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Ceri 

You can get multiple doses out of one pen so if you can get the 900 at a decent price compared to the other strengths then I'd order this one.
I know that many of the girls on FF have shopped around for the best deal on private scripts for their drugs so it might be worth doing a search on the site for recommendations on the most cost-effective way to use the Gonal-F?

All the best for ICSI  
Maz x


----------

